# Compilateur fortran pour mac intel



## wire.less (30 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Depuis quelques temps je recherche un compilo fortran pour mon macbook.
J'ai fait plein de recherche. J'ai installé 'FINK' et autre 'Xcode' 'Tool for developpeur' 
Mais rien à faire. J'ai l'impression que rien n'existe pour mac intel sous OS10.6.
La majorité  des compilo tournent sur architecture IBMpowerPC, voir sur Intel mais uniquement jusqu'à l'OS 10.5.

Et miracle je viens de trouver le lien suivant :
http://hpc.sourceforge.net/
Qui me propose gfortran et GCC pour puce INTEL et pour SnowLeo !! D'un coup ça me parais trop beau!

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/hpc/gfortran-snwleo-intel-bin.tar.gz?download

C'est quoi ce bordel... est ce que ce site est fiable? J'ai rencontré tellement de problème que j'ai maintenant du mal à croire que je puisse simplement trouver ce que je cherche en cliquant sur un simple lien!!

edit-----------------------------------------
Apparemment cette version de fortran pour mac intel semble être super ressente, (14 janvier 2010 pour la dernière modif de gfortan) Par contre, une fois dezippé, le fichier se présente sous la forme 'un simple dossier usr/ avec des sous dossier 'local/    bin ; include ; lib ; libexec ; share

Qu'est ce que je dois faire? je dois simplement copier ces fichiers dans mes répertoires? puis à éventuellement sourcer certain dossiers?
(J'imagine qu'il n'y a pas besoin de compiler le compilateur, mais j'ai tellemenet l'habitude d'executer des make.install ...)

Merci


----------

